# **New Bird** I' m Soooo Happy!!



## NuMb (May 3, 2013)

Hi all!!

This is my lil girl(?) Lucy!

I got her much sooner than expected, as her previous owner urged to give her (he could not take care of her anymore) and I fell in love with her at first sight! 

She (?) is 7 months old, so I conclude she is a girl, as she has all her pearls on! I believe she is of the cinnamon pearl mutation- am i right?. 

As her previous owner told, she was handfed as a baby and, therefore, she isn't afraid of me (she steps on my finger, preferring to hop on my shoulder and head!!), although she is a bit cautious towards me and some times backs off when my hand reaches her! 

I hope, with time and patience, she will trust me and we'll become good pals!


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Lucy is a real stunner.


----------



## NuMb (May 3, 2013)

And 2 more pics:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cinnamon pearl (?). Such a cutie!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

at seven months, i'd say almost definitely girl  she looks just like my Ollie. gorgeous!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous.Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She is a beauty! Look at those feathers!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAWWW!!! She is adorable. 
She looks like Skiddles too. Skiddles is a cinnamon pearl. I am not an expert in mutations though.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I think she is a cinnamon pearl. Maybe split whiteface as well...


----------



## NuMb (May 3, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> Maybe split whiteface as well...


I have no idea! But she seems identical to your Ollie, apart from the orange dot on the chick - i think Oliie's is brighter and bigger!).




She's starting getting used to her new home and me! And she is REALLY quiet!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie's split whiteface as well 

Birds who are split whiteface either have a little white rim by their cheek patch, or a flecked cheek with a bit of yellow\white in it.


----------

